# September 2016 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Oct 6, 2016)

Another month of wonderful photos.

1.  _Late fledge Juvi Osprey_ 8_23 1 by @coastalconn
Some end of summer images








2. _ #6 in "you had me at purple" _by @jcdeboever
You had me at purple; pic heavy (7)







3.  _Growth_ by @telephotodreams
growth







4.  _Untitled_ by @KenC
The Abstract/Minimalist Thread !







5.  _Grace_ by Lily Bee
Grace







6.  _I dream of stamen_ by @jcdeboever
i-dream-of-stamen







7.  _Yeah Science!_ by @Scatterbrained.
Yeah Science!







8.  _Long Journey Ahead_ by @jcdeboever
Long Journey Ahead







9.  _Red_ by @Bill Thornhill
Red







10.  _photo-assignment-paralympics-rio_ by @imagemaker46
Photo assignment Paralympics Rio


----------



## FITBMX (Oct 9, 2016)

Only 7 people have voted, What the heck is wrong with everyone??? Start voting!!!


----------



## snowbear (Oct 14, 2016)

Last Call


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 14, 2016)

snowbear said:


> Last Call


Voted!!


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 14, 2016)

Need to get these things stickied to the top of the Active Topics list


----------



## snowbear (Oct 14, 2016)

All I can do is stickie to the top of the Contests forum.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 14, 2016)

Darn I missed it again!!!!  Sigh.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 14, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Darn I missed it again!!!!  Sigh.


Ima gonna get you a calendar!


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 14, 2016)

snowbear said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Darn I missed it again!!!!  Sigh.
> ...



Or you could bump the thread a few times!


----------

